# Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Mai 2017)

*Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Testet und behaltet einen von fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000!

*5 × Netgear Nighthawk S8000:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Netgear)

Der Netgear Nighthawk S800 bietet acht  Gigabit-Ports. Eine Buchse dient als Uplink und ermöglicht den  Internetzugriff über den Router. Über die weiteren sieben Ports können  nicht nur PCs, sondern auch andere netzwerkfähige Geräte wie zum  Beispiel Spielkonsolen, Smart-TVs und NAS-Systeme verbunden werden. Die  Konfiguration des Nighthawk S8000 erfolgt mittels Web-GUI über den  Browser, die Oberfläche ist für den Zugriff über Mobilgeräte  vorbereitet. Dort haben Sie Zugriff auf das Passwort-*Management, können  beispielsweise die Firmware aktualisieren oder rasch zwischen  unterschiedlichen Voreinstellungen für Gaming oder Streaming wählen.  Dazu ist der Wechsel zwischen zwei selbst festgelegten Konfigurationen  möglich. Der Netzwerkverkehr lässt sich in drei Stufen priorisieren, der  Datendurchsatz pro Port begrenzen.

Netgear stellt für einen  einzelnen Gigabit-Anschluss eine Transferrate von 119 MB/s in Aussicht.  Falls Ihnen das noch nicht reicht, lässt sich mittels der  Kanalbündelungstechnik Link Aggregation ein Datendurchsatz von über 470  MB/s erzielen, um beispielsweise das Durchführen von Backups zu  beschleunigen. Die maximale Leistungsaufnahme liegt bei 3,8 Watt, die  Hardware ist für bis zu 40 °C Umgebungstemperatur und 90 %  Luftfeuchtigkeit ausgelegt. Mehr Informationen gibt es direkt bei Netgear.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games            Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Netgear die  Chance     dazu: Fünf  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, den Switch Nighthawk S8000 zu   testen.  Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht   im       PCGH-Extreme-Forum     veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die   Hardware        behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Netzwerk-Hardware aus, schreibt gerne und   möchtet                einen  Test eines Netgear Nighthawk S8000   verfassen? Dann    bewerbt       euch     in  diesem Thread des   PCGH-Extreme-Forums -   schreibt    einfach,  was     genau ihr    ausprobieren möchtet und warum   ihr euch    besonders  gut  als           Lesertester  eignet. Gebt am besten  gleich mit an, mit welcher Hardware ihr den Netgear Nighthawk S8000 testen möchtet.  Erfahrungen mit Netzwerk-Hardware   und  vorhandene   Vergleichsprodukte      sind     natürlich von Vorteil,    außerdem solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera      bedienen und     gut lesbare  Texte   verfassen können.  Wer     noch       kein Mitglied im      PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich   zunächst          (kostenlos)     registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder des Netgear Nighthawk S8000  gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung des Lesertests.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzwerk-Hardware haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und              endet voraussichtlich am 09.07.2017. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss     der        vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige      Verzögerungen       müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung      mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält      sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom       Lesertester zurückzufordern und  den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht       mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der    Lesertest   folgende  Anforderungen      nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 6.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand respektive Screenshots der Bedienoberfläche        beinhalten. Die Fotos respektive Screenshots müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen  nicht     von       anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen  stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Sonntag, dem 14.05.2017, um 23:59 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Conqi (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Hiermit würde ich mich gerne um eines der Testexemplare bewerben.
Beginnen würde der Test mit einem Abschnitt zum Webinterface, also wie intuitiv sich Einstellungen vornehmen lassen, aber auch wie viel fortgeschrittene Optionen sich bieten.  Die Performance testen würde ich das Gerät dann in mehreren Einsatzszenarien. Einmal als Switch zwischen den beiden verkabelten Heim PCs und dem selbstgebauten "NAS" auf Windows Basis. Dort würde das Gerät hauptsächlich mit dem Übertragen von Video Dateien auf den eher langsamen NAS-Rechner zu tun haben, was vermutlich keinerlei Problem darstellen sollte. Szenario zwei wäre als Switch zwischen den zwei bereits erwähnten PCs. Diese verfügen wie heutzutage üblich über SSDs und dort würde ich dann die Übertragungsrate bei diversen Lastszenarien testen. Also das Übertragen von großen Dateien, vielen kleinen Dateien, dem gleichzeitigen Streamen von Videos oder auch dem Spielen über LAN. Dabei sollten sich womöglich unter Last auftretende Ping-Spitzen des vorhandenen Switches auftun. Unter Umständen lassen sich auch noch zwei Netzwerkkarten mit mehreren Ports für Link Aggregation auftreiben, dies kann ich aber noch nicht sicher sagen. Für noch etwas mehr Last würde ich dann noch ein weiteres Notebook anschließen und mit dem NAS kommunizieren lassen, was somit mindestens 4 der Gigabit-Ports belastet.
Konkurrieren würde der Netgear Nighthawk S8000 mit einem günstigen unmanaged Switch von TP-Link und dem integrierten Switch der Unitymedia Connect Box (Internetanschluss ist 400/20). Hierbei würde natürlich auch überprüft werden, ob und wie sich eventuell beim Zugriff auf das Internet und dem Spielen Unterschiede ausmachen lassen. Vorwissen im Bereich Netzwerke besitze ich aufgrund meiner abgeschlossenen Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker Systemintegration und dem beruflichen Umgang damit.  Dass ich eine ordentliche Schreibe habe, hat sich hoffentlich mit dieser Bewerbung bereits gezeigt, in den Tast würde aber natürlich wesentlich mehr Zeit investiert werden. Fotos würde ich mit meinem Galaxy S7 anfertigen, das zwar nicht mit einer ausgewachsenen DSLR Kamera konkurrieren kann, aber bei Tageslicht mehr als taugliche Ergebnisse liefert.


----------



## Gast1661461803 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mein hohes Interesse an eines der Testexemplare bekunden und würde mich freuen, dieses in meinem Heimnetzwerk testen zu können.

In meinem Heimnetzwerk stellt eine FritzBox 7490 Internet und WLAN bereit. Zahlreiche Geräte (Home-Server, Desktop-PC, verschiedene Unterhaltungsgeräte) sind kabelgebunden an zwei älteren 5 Port Switches verbunden.
Mit dem Netgear Nighthawk würde ich sehr gerne die Link Aggregation testen, da mir öfters die Übertragungszeiten bei größeren Datenmengen (Backup, Kopieren von RAW_Bilder aus Shootings vom Laptop zum Desktop)) etwas nerven. Passender SSD Speicher sind vorhanden, um Limitierungen von HDD-Platten/RAID auszuschließen.

Als Softwareentwickler und Hobby-Fotograf mit Kleinbildkamera stehen die notwendigen Kenntnisse an Technik und guten Fotos nichts im Wege.
Da es mein erster eigener Switch mit Oberfläche wäre, kann ich die Unterschiede zu typischen Unmanaged-Switches aufzeigen sowie die Vor-/Nachteile aufzeigen. Für genügend Netzwerktraffic kann ich sorgen, um auch bei größeren Lasten den Switch beurteilen zu können, ob er sich negativ bemerkbar macht oder nicht und welche Optionen er anbieten, um evtl. Engpässe zu managen, dass die wichtigen Geräten ausreichend schnell mit ihren Daten versorgt werden (z.B. Video-Streaming).


----------



## katajama (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Test bewerben.

Zur Zeit betreibe ich ein Gigabit Netzwerk an einem T-Com Hybrid Anschluss 200/80 M/bit.

Über das Netzwerk wird viel Netflix und Prime gestreamt - auch in Uhd.

Hardware ist u.a. :
- mehrere Spielkonsolen
- Home Server mit Ssd
- High End PC
- mehrere Laptops
- etwa 6 Android Geräte
- mehrere Smart Tv und Amazon Fire Sticks

Über eine Teilnahme würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Ein freundliches Hallo an das PCGH Team,

mein Name ist Sebastian - ich bin 35 jung und Fachinformatiker in Richtung Systemintegration, sprich ich bin in der Firma der Typ, der unter anderem für das Netzwerk verantwortlich ist.
Neben meinem beruflichen Background habe ich auch noch eine Affinität zu allem was mit Computern und Unterhaltungselektronik zu tun hat.
In meinem privaten Netzwerk befindet sich neben meiner Workstation (die ich auch zum spielen und streamen missbrauche) noch zwei aktuelle Smartphones aus dem Hause Samsung, 
zwei Tablets, ein Asus Android TV, eine Spielekonsole, unser Drucker und mein Server, auf dem zu Versuchszwecken mehrere virtuelle Maschinen laufen.

Fotografisch festgehalten würde das ganze mit meiner Fujifilm Finepix S1600, die zwar in die Jahre gekommen ist, aber immer noch sehr gute Fotos schießt - 
sowie mit meinem Samsung Smartphones, und zwar dort wo es enger zugeht.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen mit dabei sein zu dürfen und drücke allen Teilnehmern die Daumen.

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## doomside (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Hallo,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch um den Test des Nighthawk  S8000 bewerben. Ich bin IT-Systemadministrator und in meiner Freizeit beschäftige ich mit mit dem Raspberry, Hausautomation und natürlich Pc-Spielen 
Für mich ist der Nighthawk vor allem deswegen interessant, weil ich im privaten Bereich nur eine 6600er Leitung habe und ich gerne Testen würde, wie sich die Quality-of-Service Funktionen in meinem Netzwerk bemerkbar machen. Denn das zeitgleiche Streamen und Onlinespielen ist zurzeit nicht möglich bzw. beim spielen treten zu hohe Latenzen auf. 
Ziel meines Tests wäre also ein kleines Howto bzw. eine Dokumentation,  welche beschreibt wie man bei schlechten Leitungsgeschwindigkeiten (die es leider immer noch gibt)eine möglichst performante Lösung zum Spielen und Streamen aufbaut. Oder eben nicht, falls dies trotz QoS nicht realisierbar ist. 
Natürlich würden auch die anderen Funktionen ausgiebig getestet.
Das Netzwerk besteht unter anderem aus 2 Laptops, mehreren Handys, 2 Raspberrys, Playstation und natürlich dem Streaminggerät dem FireTV Gen1 und dem Spiele-PC.  
Ich würde mich freuen am Test teilzunehmen und mich würde brennend interessieren ob es möglich ist, das Netzwerk so zu konfigurieren, dass man mit meiner Bandbreite angemessen streamen und spielen kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Doomside aka Jens


----------



## CentrixDE (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Guten Tag liebe PCGH Redaktion,

Mein Name ist Timo und ich bin 19 Jahre alt und bin selbständig als IT-Dienstleister und streame gerne in meiner Freizeit. Ich habe in meinem kleinen aber bescheidenen Heimnetzwerk zurzeit zwei Tower-PCs, ein MacBook, zwei NAS Systeme, 5 Smartphones, 3 Tablets sowie durchgehend verschiedene Gerätschaften wie weitere Laptops oder Smart Home Geräte. Alles zusammen wird derzeit noch von einer FritzBox 7490, einem eigenen DHCP, DNS sowie Active Directory Server verwaltet.

Aufgrund der etwas ungeschickten Lage der FritzBox war es bisher nicht möglich ein größeres Lan-Netzwerk aufzubauen um somit eine stabile Verbindung aller Geräte zu gewährleisten. Dadurch, dass zwei Laptops mit Roaming Profilen arbeiten und über WLAN verbunden, wird die Leitung bei starker Benutzung doch schon gut ausgelastet und bricht leider des öfteren ab. Aus diesem Grund würde ich mich freuen den Netgear Nighthawk S8000 einem starken & konstanten Test auszusetzen.Ich würde nicht nur Abweichungen der Durchsatzrate, sondern auch den Stromverbrauch im Stand-by, im Normallauf und unter Volllast testen. Zudem würde ich die Fehlerrate der Pakete durch einen Stresstest über zwei Tage hinweg testen. Bilder können mit einer Nikon D700 geschossen werden. Ergebnisse können auch als Diagramm dargestellt werden.

Zu meiner Schreibweise hoffe ich, dass ich mich mit diesem kleinen Beitrag ein wenig qualifizieren kann. Andernfalls habe ich vor zwei Jahren mich schon einmal in den Bereich der Onlineredaktion vorgewagt und einige Artikel auf "gamersplatform.de" unter dem Namen "GP-Timo" geschrieben. Einen Artikel finden Sie unter "https://gamersplatform.de/2015/04/29/gta-v-pc-schon-wieder-so-ein-gangsterspiel-bei-uns-im-test/".

- Timo // CentrixDE


----------



## Savag3r (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe Interesse daran meinen ersten Hardware-Test zu veröffentlichen. Ich habe bereits Erfahrungen im Verfassen von Testberichten gesammelt, als ich vor einigen Jahren eine Reihe von Spieletests für krawall.de verfasst habe, welche natürlich auch veröffentlicht wurden. Aus persönlichen Gründen konnte ich diese Tätigkeit nicht fortführen, suche aber seitdem immer wieder nach Gelegenheiten mein Talent als Schreiberling unter Beweis zu stellen.

Ich arbeite seit 1998 im IT-Sektor, vornehmlich als Entwickler, konnte aber auch viel Erfahrung im Bereich Hardware- und Netzwerk-Infrastruktur sammeln. Mein Heimnetz wird über eine 100 Mbit Leitung von Kabeldeutschland / Vodafone gefüttert. Mein Router verteilt das Signal vornehmlich ins W- und DLAN und darüber weiter über drei Switches auf die Endgeräte. Zu meinem Hardware-Setup zählen
- 2 PCs
- 2 Laptops (davon noch 1 über 2.4 GHz WLAN)
- 3 Spielkonsolen (davon noch 2 über 2.4 GHz WLAN)
- 1 Tablet
- 2 Mobiltelefone
- 2 Smart-TVs (einer davon in der DMZ wegen Software-Problemen im Router - daher wäre eine Alternative nicht schlecht  )
- 1 Raspberry Pi 3
- 3 smarte Heizkörpertermostate inkl. Bridge von tado°
- 5 Philips Hue Lampen und LED-Strips inkl. Bridge
- 1 Amazon Echo
- 1 4-Bay NAS von Qnap

Mit zum Teil aktiven Up- und Downloads mit großen Datenmengen (u.a. inkrementelles 1.5 TB Backup in Amazon S3) und parallelem Streaming von UHD über Prime und Netflix bzw. Onlinegaming, ist mein Netzwerk durchaus ausgelastet und Bedarf einer guten, technischen Basis. Gute Hardware ist entscheidend für den Erfolg, daher bin ich bestens geeignet, diese bis ins letzte Detail zu analysieren und mir anschließend ein fundiertes Urteil zu erlauben.

Über eine Teilnahme würde ich mich sehr freuen... ob es für den Pulizer reicht, kann ich aber nicht versprechen. 

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## PsychoBrain (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

als ich euren Artikel über den Netgear-Switch Nighthawk S8000 gelesen habe, fühlte ich mich direkt angesprochen. 
Als angehender Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration besitze ich die nötigen Kenntnisse ich Bereich Networking 
und würde gern einen Testbericht über den Netgear-Switch verfassen. 

Als Anbindung in das Internet dient mir eine Horizonbox von Unitymedia mit einer Bandbreite von 200 MBits/s.
Die Box liefert neben der hohen Bandbreite ein WLAN mit den Standards 802.11 n und ac (2,4 GHz/5GHz) sowie einige andere Gimmicks. 

Zurzeit betreibe ich in meinem Heim einen TP-Link Switch TL-SG108e mit zwei tagged VLANs,
über diesen Switch laufen:

- 2 Laptops als Entwicklungsumgebung (Linux - Ubuntu und Zorin)
- 1 NAS(Cloud & Medien-Server)
- 1 Heim-PC(Spiele-PC und 3D-Modellierung) 

Über das WLAN sind verbunden:

- 3 Laptops meiner Familienmitglieder (Windows 8 und 10)
- 3 Smartphones

Schreiberfahrungen habe ich zwar nur in Form von Dokumentationen, 
diese waren jedoch sehr ausführlich, da es in der Regel Kundendokumentationen waren.

Es würde mir eine große Freude bereiten, mal aus der Sicht eines Redakteurs zu schreiben.
Für gute Fotos ist ebenfalls gesorgt. Somit steht dem Verfassen des Artikels nichts im Wege, außer ich komme nicht in die engere Wahl. 

Viele Grüße

Rocco


----------



## L-Thomsen (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Ich wünsche schönen guten Abend.

Mein Name ist Lennard und bin 26 Jahre jung. Beruflich bin ich Administrator für Unified Messaging und Infrastruktur in einem mittelständischen Deutschen Unternehmen.
Also auf gut Deutsch schlage ich mich den ganzen lieben Tag mit Telefonanlagen und Netzwerkgeräten rum.

Privat bin ich leidenschaftlicher Computer Bastler und Gamer. Derzeitig halte ich mich am meisten mit Battlefield 1 und besonders PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS auf.
Für das Testszenario stehen neben diversen Windows Clients mehrere smarte Diveces sowie Konsolen und einer Synology NAS.
Natürlich in einem kompletten Gigabit Netz über mehrere Etagen,  Ehrensache! Als Internetzugang dient eine 100MBit VDSL2 Vector Leitung der Magenta Kollegen.

Behaupten müsste sich der Netgear Nighthawk S8000 in Kombination mit einer mehrfach bewährten FRITZ!Box 3490. Zum Vergleich würde ich Cisco Small Buisness Layer 3 Switche sowie D-Link Low-Budget Switche heranziehen.


Gruß
Lennard


----------



## Serialkiller100 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Hallo,

um ehrlich zu sein, ich hab noch nie ein test oder Review in dem sinne gemacht. Trotzdem würde ich nicht ausschließen das ich es gut hin bekomme! 
Ich befinde mich zur zeit in einer Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration und wir sind grad im Netzwerk Baustein und sollen dort als Abschluss ein kleines Projekt vorbereiten und die Ergebnisse Vortragen, somit würde sich der Switch gut als Schulisches Testprojekt eignen.

Ich würde den Test so gestalten wie es für mich selbst am besten zum lesen wäre.
1. Unboxing/Packungsinhalt/Haptik > mit Bilder
2. Technische Basis
3. Software/Webinterface/Bedienung > mit Screenshots 
4. Praxis-test Datendurchsatz Nighthawk Rechner A zu Rechner B ermittelt per iPfer im vergleich mit dem internen Switch der Fritzbox 7490 > mit Screenshots oder Tabelle oder beides entscheide ich dann aus dem Bauch heraus wenn der Artikel angefertigt wird
5. Steam In-Home-Streaming Spielgefühl unter Belastung
6a. QoS Belastungstest mit Amazon Prime Stream > Ping von WoW, Bf1, CS: Global
6b. QoS Belastungstest mit Amazon Prime Stream + Twitch Stream(Watch) > Ping von WoW, Bf1, CS:Global  
6c. QoS Belastungstest mit Amazon Prime Stream + Twitch Stream(Watch) + Twitch Game Stream (Streaming) > Ping von WoW, Bf1, CS:Global
7. Ergebnisse in einer Tabelle visuell aufbereitet   
8. Fazit

Bilder werden mit einer Canon EOS 700D gemacht

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Lagi (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,

ich reihe mich hiermit in die Liste der potentiellen Tester ein, gerne würde ich einen dieser Switches zu Hause gründlich unter die Lupe nehmen.
Für nette Fotos ist dank mehrerer Kameras gesorgt sofern das photographische Gespür mitspielt, auch Graphen und Zeichnungen stellen kein Problem dar.
Ich arbeite für einen großen IT-Dienstleister im Bereich Netzwerkadministration und Design und habe mir in der Zeit einige Zertifizierungen nahmhafter Netzwerkhersteller sichern können die neben meiner Berufserfahrung dafür sorgen werden, dass ich den Switch auf Herz und Nieren testen kann. Augenmerk würde ich gern auf stark beworbene Funktionen wie QoS und Etherchannel (Link Aggregation) legen und auch gern den Zweck und Nutzen dabei erläutern und wie es dabei auch in der Praxis aussieht. Natürlich sollen die anderen Funktionen und natürlich auch das eigentliche Switching nicht zu kurz kommen. Ein Test-Setup mit diversen Geräten (UHD TV, Media-Receiver, PC, Laptops, andere Switches, DLAN) ist gegeben und auch nötige Software um die Tests zu bebildern und dem User näher zu bringen. Darunter wären Lasttests, Analysemöglichkeiten von QoS und auch praxisnahe Szenarien wie Videostreaming in UHD Qualität parallel zum Online-Gaming und dessen Verhalten am Switch und im internen Netzwerk.
Neben den technischen Tests spielen natürlich auch Optik und die GUI eine Rolle - kann ich auch als nicht Netzwerkprofi den Switch sinnvoll und einfach bedienen?

All diese Aspekte würde ich gern beleuchten, sofern ihr mir die Chance dazu gebt.

Bis dahin alles Gute und viele Grüße


----------



## nanashikun (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Hallo,

auch ich hätte großes Interesse an diesem Test teilnehmen zu können. Ich bin seit einigen Jahren in der IT tätig und kenne mich gut mit Netzwerktechnik aus.
Daheim betreiben wir ein kleines Netzwerk mit insgesamt ca. 24 Geräten von den ca. 18 über drei acht Port TP-Link Switche mit RJ45 verbunden sind.
Diese Switche habe ich gewählt da sie bei einem geringen Eigenverbrauch sehr gute Netto-Durchsätze liefern.
Für mich wäre die Möglichkeit Teaming auf LACP Basis nutzen zu können sehr interessant da ich ein NAS auf FreeNAS Basis einsetze, das mehrere 1000Base-T Schnittstellen hat, aber zur Zeit nur über eine betrieben wird da mir Switche mit Management bisher zu viel Strom verbraucht haben.
Für die Tests würde eine Vielzahl von Geräten und Verbindungstypen zur Verfügung stehen. Außerdem sind das NAS System und ein Rechner mit mehreren 1000Base-T Schnittstellen ausgestattet und wären damit in der Lage die Leitungsbündelung auch wirklich testen zu können.

Danke

Viele Grüße

Ps: Den Testaufbau würde ich mir ungefähr folgend vorstellen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zom-B (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Hey PCGH Redaktion,

zwar bin ich nicht in der Netzwerk IT tätig, aber seit 20 Jahren begeisterter Schrauber und durchaus mit Netzwerktechnik vertraut.
Selbst arbeite ich als Freiberuflicher 3D Artist und habe hierfür zu-hause 3 Rechner stehen, wovon zwei ins Schubladensystem meines Schreibtisches eingebaut sind.
Beim Rendern von Bildern so wie Animationen wird im Netzwerk von den zwei Slaves mehrfach die Minute teils mehrere GB an Render Progress übermittelt und durch meinen Switch geschleust.
Ich fände es hier besonders spannend auszuprobieren in wie fern Ich mit zusätzlichen Netzwerkkarten Link Aggregation nutzen kann um diesen Prozess weiter zu beschleunigen.

Beste Grüße

Arthur


----------



## BestNoob (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für einen Test des Netgear Nighthawk S8000.

Meine Erfahrungen sind durch mehrere LAN Partys und Jahrelangem Zocken immer weiter gewachsen.
Demnächst steht wieder eine LAN Party mit ca. 10 Personen an, dort kann das Teil dann zeigen was es kann.

Wenn ich teste, dann teste ich richtig, ohne Rücksicht auf Blümchen, Schleifchen und neutrale Bewertungen. Ein Produkt welches von mir getestet wird, wird in allen - alltags bzw. Produkt relevanten Szenarien getestet.
Und ich rede nichts schön. Es würde mich freuen dieses Gerät testen zu dürfen.

Meine bisherigen Tests findet Ihr unter anderem auf meinem YouTube Kanal: BestNoob4ever

Gruß.
BestNoob


----------



## AUKMINI (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion,

schön das Ihr Tester für einen Netgear Nighthawk S8000 sucht. Ich denke Ihr habt einige gute Bewerber in diesem Forum gefunden. Ich könnte auch kein viel anderes Setting für die Tests bieten als meine Vorredner. AVM FritzBox 7490 als Einstiegspunkt - heute mit einem Netgear ProSAFE JGS524Ev2 und einem Netgear ProSAFE GS105Ev2 mit NAS, 2 Gaming-PC´s, 2 Notebooks, 1 Netbook, 1 Spielekonsole, 2 UHD Fernseher, 2 UHD Receiver mit IPTV-Streaming und einige andere Unterhaltungsgeräte mit Netzwerkanschluss. Internetzugang über  100 MBit DSL-Vectoring-Zugang der Telekom mit VoIP - 4K Streaming von Netflix und Amazon Prime. Link Aggregation / Port Trunking aber nicht im Einsatz, da kein aktives Gerät bei mir mit 2 x 1 GBit LAN Schnittstellen ausgestattet ist und die Kopplung zwischen FritzBox 7490 und JGS524Ev2 hier keinen Vorteil brachte [Feature muss auch von der FirtzBox unterstützt werden; was nicht der Fall ist].
Interessant wären hier sicherlich Vergleichstests zu meinen vorhandenen Switches. Die 192 KB Packet Buffer Memory des Nighthawk S8000 im Vergleich / Auswirkung zu meinen GS105Ev2 (mit 128 KB) und dem JGS524Ev2 (mit 768 KB) zu messen wäre sicher interessant - allerdings befürchte ich, das die Messergebnisse sich kaum unterscheiden werden, da die 64 KB mehr gegenüber dem GS105Ev2 sich erst bei sehr langen LAN-Strecken mit Fehlern und retransmissions auswirken werden. Da meine LAN-Verkabelung max. 40 m beträgt und im Normalfall kaum Fehler zeigt erwarte ich hier keine großen Unterschiede. Auch die nur minimal besseren Latenzwerte bei der "normalen" Übertragung in einem nicht ausgelasteten Netzwerk (Latency Non-Congested Network) werden sich kaum messen oder wahrnehmen lassen. Sehr interessant könnten die um den Faktor 10 besseren Latenzzeiten in einem ausgelasteten Netzwerk sein (Latency Congested Network) diese sollen zwar noch über den Normalwerten liegen, aber weit unter den Werten, die sonst in einem ausgelasteten Netzwerk auftreten. Der Versuchsaufbau hier könnte interessant sein - ob sich die Angaben von Netgear bestätigen lassen, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln. Interessant könnte noch das Feature der Portübertragungsratenbeschränkung (Per port rate limiting rates) sein das könnte in bestimmten Konstellationen (ideale Kombination von 2 Partnern) die Performance des Gesamtswitches verbessern.
Ansonsten scheint der GS808E (Netgear Nighthawk S8000) eher Standardfunktionen zu bieten, die aber heute auch zur guten Ausstattung eines Gerätes dazu gehören.
Da das Gerät für Streaming und Gaming optimiert sein soll, werden also die Latenzzeiten bei Onlinespielen (z.B. Battlefield 1 und For Honor) zu messen sein, was aber in sehr hohem Maß vom eigenen Internetzugang und weniger von der LAN Verkabelung abhängen dürfte. Die Messergebnisse werden es zeigen...
Beim 4K Streaming wird es ähnlich sein - wobei hier schon extreme Unterschiede in der Tageszeit bei den beiden genannten Anbietern auftreten können.

Solltet Ihr also noch ein Gerät für Tests bereitstellen wollen - so liefere ich gern einen Testbericht mit den entsprechenden Messwerten...

AUKMINI


----------



## Skorpion1974 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Hallo, 

ich habe großes Interesse daran, den Netgear Nighthawk S8000 umfangreich zu testen und einen aussagekräftigen Testbericht zu schreiben.  Gerne bereichere ich diesen noch um hochwertige Fotos und Grafiken der Testergebnisse. 

Ich habe zuhause eine 200 MBit-Leitung von Unitymedia. Im Vergleich würde ich den Nighthawk gegen meine Unitymedia Connectbox und einen älteren Netgear-Router antreten lassen. 

Die Tests würden WLAN-, LAN- sowie DLAN-Verbindungen (Diabolo) enthalten. Angeschlossene Geräte wären neben einem High-End Gaming-Notebook von MSI noch 2 Smartphones (Android), 1 Tablet sowie die Playstation 4, ein NAS von WD (MyCloud), ein Multimedia-BluRay-Player mit WLAN/LAN, Internet-TV sowie 1 Amazon Fire Stick und 1 Amazon Fire Box. Hierbei wäre insbesondere auch das Verhalten und Durchlauf bei Streaming-Diensten in HD- und 4K-Auflösung im Fokus.

Ich würde mich extrem freuen, den Netgear Nighthawk S8000 für Sie testen zu dürfen und hoffe auf eine positive Antwort!

Viele Grüße 
Kay A. aus dem Großraum Stuttgart


----------



## cystix (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team

Ich würde mich sehr gerne bei ihnen als Tester des Nighthawk anbiete.
Mein Name ist Christoph, bin 30 Jahre alt und studierter Wirtschaftsinformatiker. Zuhause habe ich, im Rahmen einer komplett Renovierung eines alten Bauernhofes, ein Netzwerk mit CAD7 Kabeln aufgebaut um somit meine Eltern, Großeltern (Nachbarhaus mit Erdverkabelung angebunden), Schwestern und meine Wohnung verbunden. Das Herzstück bildet mein selbstgebauter Server der hauptsächlich als Mediathek fungiert, aber auch als Teamspeak-Server, SQL- und Webserver (hauptsächlich für internen Nutzung) dient. Die genaue Anzahl von Endgeräten kann ich spontan nicht nennen, aber es sind weit über 50. Da jeder Haushalt mindestens 2 SmartTV, Handy´s, Drucker, Laptop´s, PC´s, Tablet´s bis hin zu einer Wlan-Waage besitzt. Der Großteil desTraffic wird sicherlich durch das Streaming von dem Media-Server (Twonky) generiert und das wäre eine toller Vergleich für den Nighthawk gegenüber eines 0815-Gigabyteswitch. Ich glaube ich kann in meinem Anwendungsfall den Nighthawk ausgiebig testen und ein gutes Feedback geben.

Ich denke das ich alle ihre Anforderungen bezüglich Netzwerkkenntnisse und der Berichtserstattung erfülle und würde mich sehr über positive PN von ihnen freuen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Chris


----------



## Wichmann-Reviews (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um ein Netgear Nighthawk S800 für den Lesertest.
Für mich steht nicht die Überprüfung der vom Hersteller angegebenen Werte im Vordergrund, denn bei einem Auto prüfe ich auch nicht, ob es tatsächlich die Höchstgeschwindigkeit erreicht. Viel relevanter finde ich die Handhabung dieses Gerätes.
Ist es leicht installierbar? 
Wie schaut der Lieferumfang aus?
Ist die Profilumschaltung von Streaming auf Gaming wirklich handhabbar oder so umständlich, dass ich sie in der Praxis eh nicht nutze?

Natürlich nutze ich für den Test auch das eine oder andere Gerät: Zwei Notebooks, wobei es egal sein dürfte, ob Linux oder Windows 8 oder 10, ein Multifunktions-Printserver-NAS Miniadapter, dLAN-Geräte, Router, die ich für den Test eher ausstöpseln werde und mein Handy, da die Konfiguration ja so einfach sein soll.
Meinen Fokus lege ich auf die Oberfläche und somit die Konfigurierbarkeit. Wie viel Studium ist notwendig, um klarzukommen? Ist es notwendig, mir von einem Betriebswirt in Informatik oder einem erfahrenen Administrator Rat zu holen, oder ist es problemlos möglich diesen Tarnkappen-Switch von mir betreiben zu lassen, wobei ich zugegebenermaßen als Systemberater bereits EDV-Fachbücher veröffentlichte?

Anbei zu meiner redaktionellen Erfahrung:
Ich betreibe hobbymäßig einen kleinen Blog, auf dem ich hobbymäßig und ohne Shopanbindung Rezensionen veröffentliche, aber auch über Tests berichte oder Hilfestellung gebe, z.B. zum Betrieb eines Kabelmodems mit mehreren PCs: 
Routerbetrieb hinter Kabelmodem – Stefan Wichmann
Auch auf Pagewizz veröffentlichte ich Testberichte, z.B. Rezension: Netzwerk aus der Dose

Ja, ich würde mich sehr über ein Testgerät freuen und füge neben der geforderten Seitenzahl gerne auch Bilder und eine Tabelle bei.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stefan Wichmann


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Kleines Update:
Zugesagt haben bereits
- AUKMINI
- Conqi
- doomside
- L-Thomsen

Mir fehlt leider noch eine Zu- bzw. Absage eines Bewerbers (Erinnerung ist raus). Falls ich bis Sonntag nichts höre, wird ein anderes Communtiy-Mitglied ausgewählt. Danach gehen die Testmuster auf die Reise. Ich passe das Ende des Testzeitraums dann noch an, damit euch ausreichend Zeit bleibt.

*Edit:* Als fünfter Lesertester ist Skorpion1974 (nachnominiert) bestätigt.


----------



## nanashikun (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Netgear Nighthawk S8000 - jetzt für die Switches bewerben!*

Hi,
ich wollte nur ein kurzes Feedback geben. Da mir klar war, dass ich für den Test nicht ausgewählt wurde, habe ich mir den Switch trotzdem bestellt da er für mich sehr interessant war.
Über das lange Wochenende hatte ich Gelegenheit das Gerät zu testen und muss als kleines Fazit meinerseits sagen, dass ich absolut enttäuscht von dem Gerät bin.
Es wundert mich jetzt nicht mehr, dass Netgear seit Veröffentlichung so viele Firmwareupdates herausgebracht hat und trotzdem fundamentale Switching Probleme bisher nicht lösen konnte.
Ich hätte mittlerweile bestimmt schon über 2 Seiten über die teils massiven Probleme mit dem Gerät schreiben können. Für mich geht das Gerät diese Woche wieder zurück, schade denn optisch und haptisch ist er top.

Nana


----------

